# ***** didn't like puppy



## gsgary (Aug 18, 2010)

Fill flash at noon, who says you can't shoot midday


----------



## mtiffany (Aug 22, 2010)

I like the lighting alot!!


----------



## zoogirlbc (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2010)

gsgary said:


>



Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 3, 2010)

lol great shot hes trying to look So mean lol


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 3, 2010)

BS.. I bet the cat acted that way when he/she saw you.


----------



## bjstevens (Oct 3, 2010)

hahaha.. so cute! i got more than that when i try to freak out my cat.. 

the quality of the photo's great too.. is that outside or you set it up some lights and stuff?


----------

